# Chocolate mollies and Xiphophorus meyeri



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

Well, I'm a huge fan of rare livebearers. Here is a video of mine that shows chocolate mollies and Muzquiz platies (Xiphophorus meyeri).
Chocolate mollies have derived their name from their brown color. There are two varieties when it comes to the eyes: black eyed and red eyed chocolate mollies. But actually the red eyed version is a lutino variety of the black molly (both Poecilia sphenops and Poecilia velifera).
The Muzquiz platy is a wild platy (and different from X.maculatus and X.variatus). It's a grey marble bodied platy species that can only been found in two connected ponds in the town of Muzquiz, Mexico.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice, never seen them before.


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

susankat said:


> Nice, never seen them before.


I am a huge fan of rare livebearers.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You always have been.


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

susankat said:


> You always have been.


True...!


----------

